# Navigation System Upgrade



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You say you got all the options, but it sounds like you did not buy the factory navigation option($795). 

I would be nice if you could add this & seems GM is missing making the dealers some money... Allot of people would add this after the fact.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

I said I got all the options I could get except... Read again. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Hello everyone. I just purchased a new 2013 Cruze LTZ with all the options I could get except for a sun roof, blind assist and navigation.
> 
> First of all why does GM break up the safety package when I should get a back-up camera and the blind side assist mirrors? I don't know!
> 
> ...


I would call the makers of that app and see if they can get you more information on this. 

If the salesman told you that GM was working on some kind of module, I would ask that salesman for more details. We haven't heard anything about this here.


----------

